# The Effects Of Cutting Acid Tabs.



## A World So Cold

Me and my friend are trying acid for the first time, we have 2 taps. (one each). since neather of us have EVER done it before, we think its a good idea to cut it in half, and have half a tab each. What will the effects of this be?, will it make the trip shorter, or will it not be as intense?, or will there be any other changes?. 

We where also told that the trip lasts about 12 hours. Will cutting the tab in half turn it to like, 6 hours or something?.

Thanks people.


----------



## Prea

I don't believe cutting it in half will cut back on the duration. 

I kind of doubt half a tab is going to do much, other than make you feel a little stimulated. Ime low dose psychedelics are annoyingly stimulating. I'd just take 1 tab personally......because most tabs these days are fairly weak, and 2 is generally needed for a good trip. 

And i've never personally done lsd, but I don't think the trip necessarily lasts 12 hours. 
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_effects.shtml

And shouldnt this be in PD?


----------



## AfterGlow

My opinion will probably be in the minority and unpopular with most BLrs.  It's for that reason that I'll speak up.

LSD is a very powerful drug.  It can completely change the way you think about yourself and the universe.  Many people have wonderful and profound experiences.  There are also people who take it and have a terrifying experience.

You should make sure your set and setting are well planned out.  And for your very first time, taking half a dose is prudent so you can gauge your reaction to a full dose.  Not that there's any guarantees, but I'm a firm believer in starting slow with any new drug.


----------



## Bearlove

^I completely agree with you, If you feel that you are going to be safer and happier on half the dose - take half the dose.  If your feeling ok/happy you can easily take the other half.

No disrespect to Prea - if you havent tried LSD then you really shouldnt be telling people that half isnt going to have much effect.  The strenghts of tabs can vary!


----------



## Too many doses

^I agree with you BL on both points, LSD can show you amazing things even at low doses and there is no way to tell how many mcgs are on the hit. Prea come on man, if you've never eaten a drug why are you giving him advice? The whole point ofthe question is to have experianced users respond.


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

shifting from Homeless THreads to basic drug discussion.


----------



## WTF_MAYTE

my first time taking lsd i assumed they were like pills and took 4 and a half in an hour because i thought the first 1 wasnt working, gotta be the best mistake ive ever made rofl :D just go for it


----------



## Delta-9-THC

I find LSD to be kinda nice at low dosages so I would say go for it. You aren't gonna get any visuals except maybe a slight brightening of colors. Half a tab will give you a slight idea of what the physical effects feel like but you want have much of a mental shift.


----------



## jamaica0535

The duration with LSD will remain the same, but it will be less intense, most likely almost less intense in an annoying way.... You get the anxious feelings of comming up for hours and never really start tripping...

i hate low dose LSD... Its far less frustrating when you just eat enough to trip at least lightly, and a tab will probably do it... low dose LSD, like half a hit is asking to be mentally "blue balled"... 

1 hit really should not be all that difficult to handle, more than the dose worry about your set and setting being good.... Go into the experience with a good unworried mindset, in a setting you are comfortable with with someone you trust... After that, just go with it.... No amount of reading will really prepare you for it, you just kind of have to do it... LSD was nothing like i imagined, but more than i could have ever dreamed of...


----------



## EntheoDjinn

Well, I've gots lots of experience, and the advice above is good.  But this surely is the way to go:



WTF_MAYTE said:


> my first time taking lsd i assumed they were like pills and took 4 and a half in an hour because i thought the first 1 wasnt working, gotta be the best mistake ive ever made ........


----------



## Whatsamatau

When I saw the title I was thinking that the Op actually was thinking that cutting the blotter into different shapes would affect the trip


----------



## kroozer_*

Unless you have an awesome source for L. More than likely a half a tab will not do much. Mabey take you to threshold depending on mcs. Though everyone's mind is wired different a half a tab would feel like a waste of time to me. 

Even my first time, i took one blotter hit. And it was not the best. I am sure you will enjoy the experience.


----------



## Immunity

"Annoyingly stimulating" is not a bad way to put it. Low dose acid can be quite enjoyable, but even at 2 tabs I typically find myself wanting more. By taking half a tab, you risk perhaps wasting a half a tab of acid that you might barely feel if at all. But, as has been mentioned, you may be able to gauge your reaction to the drug as a whole, in the interest of caution.

Personally, judging from the acid I'm usually around, half a hit might make me feel a slight tingle, and that's it. Even at 2 hits I'm usually hankering for more. But of course, blotter dosage varies widely.

Really, it's your call if you'd like to err on the side of caution or otherwise. I typically recommend two hits, being a believer in the therapeutic nature of getting your ass kicked by a psychedelic. And even if you don't get your ass kicked, hey, you're probably having a pretty happy/euphoric trip! And who doesn't want that!?

But seriously, it's all you, it's your set your decision. I wish you luck in any case!:D


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

First time I tried LSD, I took a half of a quarter of a tab. Yes you read that correctly, .125 of a tab. 

Why? 

It's only the sane thing to do when experimenting with any new substance. You don't just start at the dosage recommended by a website or other individuals or what's the "norm." Sure you can get an idea, but the reality is you don't know how your body will react to something foreign.

How would you take a new substance if you didn't have the internet, Bluelight.ru, Erowid.org, or PiHKAL and TiHKAL? You would tread cautiously into unknown territory, I mean how do you think Shamans found out dosages? It's always best to trust your instincts, so OP, I say do what you feel is best.


----------



## Newbierock

^^ I'd do it the same way now, when they put the suspiscious bag of whatever on the table and I purchase, i'll ask how much do you usually take for a mild buzz, then do about half and work my way up.

Screw eating half of a quarter tab, thats just lame dude.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Newbierock said:


> Screw eating half of a quarter tab, thats just lame dude.


----------



## Recept

A lot of people enjoy taking low doses of acid, as evidenced by The Low-Dose LSD Appreciation Thread. Calling it lame is just a tad childish and close-minded IMHO.


----------



## Bearlove

Quote:
Originally Posted by Newbierock  
Screw eating half of a quarter tab, thats just lame dude. 





BiG StroOnZ said:


>





Wow newbierock - you need to chill out and show some love 



Newbierock said:


> That's because your retarded. DUHH I FEEL BAD AFTER TAKING E IS IT ALL DA WEED?!¬??! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Paperw8

My first LSD experience, I heard from everyone who got these tabs that they take at least two tabs for good effects. So, since I was experimenting and a beginner, I took just one full tab.

This was a very light experience. A mildly stoned feeling, somewhat stimulating where as you really had to strain yourself to see any type of visuals.

And I can appreciate the people that enjoy these types of doses as well. However, at this point I don't think if I was looking to do some acid, I would do less than two tabs, because the experience any lower then that simply isn't what I would call an LSD experience.

For the first time, my one tab dose was perfect. I was able to somewhat gauge effects, where as they weren't too strong at all and I could hold reasonably well in conversations. 
Unless your source has abnormally stronger tabs than most, I think half a tab would be very little of an experience. If you are more comfortable taking half, by all means, do so. Just don't expect much effects, especially since your mind isn't trained to notice what differences are occuring.

But I think you would be safe with one tab each. It isn't too high, and I could even hold a couple of short conversations with sober individuals who didn't know I took anything. Many tabs are different but I haven't found a blotter yet where one tab would've been too strong, even for a beginner.

But each individual is different. In the end, it's what you're comfortable with, because that's the most important aspect of trying any drug.


----------



## pinkstarz

just take the whole tab at once. my first time taking acid I had 2 hits of it and it was the best 12 hours i have ever felt. if you decide to cut each hit make sure you use tweezers or something to hold the paper(dont use your hand) and scissors. I think 1 hit of it will be perfect. Make sure your mind is in a good state and you are tripping in a place you feel safe in.


----------



## Solipsis

If you haven't the faintest clue if it's strong tabs or weak there is no good response to your 
question. It depends on where you stand on the following scale:

bigger risk of too strong trip  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  smaller risk of too strong trip

(+)----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------(+)

bigger risk of awesome/satisfying trip  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  smaller risk of awesome/satisfying trip


As you can see there is an upside and a downside to both ends of the scale. But can we
assume you'd want to arrive in the middle of this scale? To specify your question?

My opinion is if you are REALLY in a safe environment and you feel unburdened mentally
about 2/3 of a tab would be optimal to take a balanced venture. That is what I think,
personally if I consider this attentively.

If you have strong tabs they are 200 micrograms and 2/3 would mean 133 which is not
ridiculously high for the first time but you will trip more than adequately. Still fasten your
seatbelt, not have a huge risk of wrecking yourself.
If you have weak tabs they can be as little as 0 micrograms of course but if they are for
instance 66 mic you would be ingesting 44 which is quite mild but should still make for a 
day that is a bit on the interesting side - good for a first experiment but you'd have to look 
to see the effect. Perhaps if after at least 90 minutes you don't think it's worth anything take 
another 1/3 to 2/3 tab, but be patient!! If it's your first time it's common that it takes longer 
than normal to present itself well, because you are not used to it.

Be careful, but enjoy yourselves very very much guys!


----------



## koalakoala

jamaica0535 said:


> The duration with LSD will remain the same, but it will be less intense, most likely almost less intense in an annoying way.... You get the anxious feelings of comming up for hours and never really start tripping...
> 
> i hate low dose LSD... Its far less frustrating when you just eat enough to trip at least lightly, and a tab will probably do it... low dose LSD, like half a hit is asking to be mentally "blue balled"...
> 
> 1 hit really should not be all that difficult to handle, more than the dose worry about your set and setting being good.... Go into the experience with a good unworried mindset, in a setting you are comfortable with with someone you trust... After that, just go with it.... No amount of reading will really prepare you for it, you just kind of have to do it... LSD was nothing like i imagined, but more than i could have ever dreamed of...



I agree and disagree - you're right that low-dosing can be really annoying if you're used to it and if you like higher doses, but I would urge caution as other posters have. At the end of the day, LSD can be a bad experience, and it all depends on your mindset. If someone asks, should I do half a tab or an entire one, that seems to me like he wouldn't be as comfortable with the whole tab as he would be with just one. For the first time, take a half, then if you like it or at least feel comfortable with the dose, go higher, I would say. There can be less harm in doing a bit too little than in having a bad experience the first time you take it.


----------



## ChinbarWhalloped

First of all as quite a few people have already pointed out, make sure the setting is good. There is nothing worse than having a bad experience while on acid, especially for your first time taking the stuff! 

I too was nervous about taking too much but I put my trust in my best mate and it turned out to be amazing. My first experience with acid, or any drug for that matter has always been my most memorable experience, and for that reason I'm glad I decided to take both tabs when it was suggested to me rather than just one, any less and it wouldn't have been half as memorable.  

IF the setting is all good I'd say go for it and take the tab without cutting it, BUT thats just me. We could be 2 completely different people and I wouldn't trust what some guy over the internet told me, so I don't expect you to trust my opinion.


----------



## Delta-9-THC

It is always good to take a lower dose of a chemical the first time you try it. I would say one tab or a half a tab is fine for this. Personally I am very sensitive to LSD and can feel even 1/4 of a hit even if it is just a slight stimulation.

I still do this anytime a get a new batch as well just to insure I wasn't sold some DOx or some other RC.

I never drop more than 1 hit of a new batch for the first time. Especially since I got RC'd once (probably DOx or 5-mea-amt). I only ate ONE hit of this stuff and the havoc it wreaked on my body was just absolutely miserable. I can't imagine what would have happened if I had eaten 2+ hits of it. It is always good to be careful to avoid such situations.


----------



## cegli

There are strong batches out there even today.  I recently had some blotter that during the peak I lost where I was for a couple minutes on a half tab.  A half was about as strong as 2 of my previous ones, which were 5 times as strong as my ones before that.  It's so pointless to ask how much to take when potency varies so much between blotters.

I agree to start small though.  You can always dose higher later!


----------



## wolfienuke

It's probably too late for my advice, and I hope you had an enjoyable trip if you already tried your tabs...

If you have any concern or doubt: start with a low dose - whatever feels safe to you. You have 8 hours to decide if you want more. The last thing you want is to start your trip with a "I took way too much" thought in your head. This will always complicate things, especially for the first timer.


----------



## Recept

^ That's not true, redosing 8 hours after the initial dose isn't going to increase the intensity of the trip, it's only going to prolong it. I'd say you have to redose no more than 1-2 hours after the initial dose to get any added effects out of it.


----------



## Solipsis

Seconded, 1-2 hours is usually your window.

But as I've said earlier: if it's your first go it can take longer to manifest since it takes some getting used to for some but not others.
So you're kind of stuck there right between not too early and not too late which is why 2 hours would be most advisable.


----------



## Recept

^ Yeah, but you still need considerably more of the substance than you would otherwise to reach the same level of effects because of acute tolerance. Personally, I wouldn't waste my precious LSD that way.


----------



## 850c4388

you must mean microdots. if you are buying "acid" in tablets i seriously doubt you are buying actual LSD.


LSD most commonly comes in blotter form or in microdots, not tablets and especially not capsules. 

but you could be getting a number of different things LSA, DXM, etc.
you are most likely paying for someone's homemade LSA extracted from morning-glory seeds or some stupid bullshit like that. i'm sorry.


----------



## dread

I have once bought LSD in a capsule. Of course I can't be 100% sure it was LSD, but the duration, speed of come-up and general feel all matched.


----------



## Recept

I think the OP is talking about regular blotters. This is what is usually being referred to when people mention LSD tabs these days.


----------



## Mrscottify

I've done acid 3 times. The first time I did 3 tabs by myself and had an amazing experience. The second time I did two and I tripped harder than the first time and had a bad trip (never ever again) ?? My third trip I did one tab and it was just as strong, if not a little stronger than the two tabs I took. 
What I'm getting at is you can never know how much is on that blotter if you don't see it put on there yourself. Get it from someone that actually knows that they have, or at least have tried what they're selling so they can tell you the gauge of strength that L has. Just do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## mr peabody

The first order of business with any psychedelic substance, especially for the novice, is to avoid taking too much. Of key importance to this is understanding that some people have a MUCH lower tolerance to psychedelics than others. For example, everyone you're with is taking 2-3 tabs, and they're all having a great time, but you can only handle 1/4 tab. THIS IS PERFECTLY NORMAL. There are certain rules you need to follow to ensure your own safety. Only you can protect yourself from having a bad trip, and this is how you do it.

*Never listen to ANYONE concerning dose*. Only you can establish your tolerance to these substances. You do this by trial and error. Start with 1/4 tab, and if that goes well, next time try 1/2. You need to follow this procedure with each new batch and/or substance. Mind that 1/2 tab of one substance can be MUCH stronger than 1/2 tab of another, so even if you did well with 1/2 tab of one, you can easily find yourself *over your head* with 1/2 tab of something else. And we're not even talking different drug here - maybe it's a new batch from the same source that is much stronger than the first. _Always approach your tolerance gradually by testing each new batch and/or substance yourself.
_
People will disagree with me, _and I'm fine with that_, but *never smoke when your tripping*. That certainly CAN cause a bad trip, and it's happened to me repeatedly. And for what it's worth, tripping in public is probably contrary to what you're likely to accomplish otherwise. Finally, I don't believe in mixing substances, so I never do. Just old fashioned, I guess.


----------

